# Highlander's Holiday Hootnanny!!!!!!



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I know we are just getting into the full swing of summer, but I had an idea.

How about one last get together for us Mid-Atlantic Outbackers.........

I was thinking about November 10-13 at Ft. Whaley Campground just west of Ocean City, MD. Right in Willty3's backyard......









Ft. Whaley

Ft. Whaley is the sister campground of Frontier Town, where we had the Spring Mid-Atlantic Rally this year.

Rates for the end of the season are $30 a night and we could probably get a row of sites.

Menu ideas included Chincoteague Oysters and Smoked or Deep Fried Turkey.

It will be chilly, but hey, with a nice campfire and plenty of beverages.......It could be a lot of fun.

Let me know if anyone is interested and I will work on getting a block set up.

BTW......November 10 is the Observation of Veterans Day. So......Some of us may have off.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

One can never have too many Outbackers rallies!








If I was not 3,000 miles a way, I would go!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I'll talk to Peg we'll see

Don


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Sounds good ... got to talk to the boss and make sure


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Sounds good to me!

I've got a turkey fryer and some of that expensive peanut oil left from last Thanksgiving.

Will


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

WillTy3 said:
 

> Sounds good to me!
> 
> I've got a turkey fryer and some of that expensive peanut oil left from last Thanksgiving.
> 
> ...


Got to bump this up!!!!!!!!!

Steve.....

Whaere are you?????

Tim


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Highlander96 said:


> WillTy3 said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds good to me!
> ...


Who??

Me??

I'm right here!!!









Steve


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

We go to Hatteras during Thanksgiving weekend, but this may be doable. The only thing that might hold it up is Colin will be playing football. If they make the playoffs we could have a problem.

I'll get back to you!! Great idea though!!!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Tim,

We'll have to see how the archery season goes until then.

I have vacation the week after that weekend, but I'll be spending the time in the treestand. That is the prime rut time for us.

If something comes along early, that weekend may be do-able.

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Steve, Tim will have all his fingers crossed for you









Don


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> Tim,
> 
> We'll have to see how the archery season goes until then.
> 
> ...


Steve,

Bring your bow and waders. I'll take you to one of our Islands in the swamps.......Ever see an albino whitetail?

Tim


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Highlander96 said:


> Ever see an albino whitetail?
> 
> Tim


 You mean like this???


















We also had a few piebald deer running around here, but I haven't seen any lately.

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Cool
Is it a pet?

Don


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

No.....

They were pics sent to me from someone that works for the PA Game Commission.

It was rescued from a roadkilled doe this Spring. The doe had the fetus in it and they C-sectioned the fawn out.

Steve


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Outstanding Steve that is so extremely rare as I'm sure your bud at the Game Commission told you.

Tim I'll think on this one.

I like Steve take a lot of time off that time of year to hang out in trees and for the distance to OC for me ,I definetely need 3 days to make it worth it. Wife and I really like OC but I can't say I like that ride there. What is Rte 1 and 13 in DE and MD, yuck? At that time of year is it better to go down to Balt and head over the bay on 50?

We always do a stop at the Mug and Mallet and that place MR DUCKS for a tee shirt.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

NJMikeC said:


> Outstanding Steve that is so extremely rare as I'm sure your bud at the Game Commission told you.
> 
> Tim I'll think on this one.
> 
> ...


Mike,

I used to work as a Mate in the Charter Fleet in OC. Our Deer farm is thirty minutes south of OC. Traffic is never a problem that time of year. Now that I think about it.....MD non resident three day licenses are about $35 bucks. We have 335 acres of private land along the Pocomoke River and are surronded by 15,000 acres of state forest. All huntable. Most of the area has waypoints in my GPS.

So.........Bring your bow and portable.......

Tim

On Edit.....I planned it around my Goose hunting schedule BTW......


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

It sounds great.......

I think I might be able to be talked into another rally with you animals!!!!









It is my weekend off but DW is working that weekend so it might just be me and DS.

Gary


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> It sounds great.......
> 
> I think I might be able to be talked into another rally with you animals!!!!
> 
> ...


Well that makes 4 of us. Highlander96, WillTY3, Fire44, Cherokee(Tony)...........

Anybody else??????

I figure I'll call them this week.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I was thinking..............................

Instead of Bowhunting that weekend, boys.....................

Let's have a Sporting Clays Tournament on Saturday afternoon?

I know Gary is up for it, is anyone else?

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I don't know if I could talk Peg into another rally for this year
And just found out we have an extra Vac. Day coming due to the 4th of July being on the work week for our shut down they are giving us a floating Vac. Day









Don


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Count us in Tim. That time of year would be great. No hunters in this group though. I guess the women need to schedule a "shopping tournament" to keep the estrogen supply running in order to balance out your "testosteone festival".
Darlene


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

prevish gang said:


> Count us in Tim. That time of year would be great. No hunters in this group though. I guess the women need to schedule a "shopping tournament" to keep the estrogen supply running in order to balance out your "testosteone festival".
> Darlene


Well Darlene.....Michelle and Madison were planning on shooting Sporting Clays...........

However, they may join for shopping fun..............

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

OK, Now I REALLY can't let my DW see this!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Come on, anybody else?


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

We are in! Just reserved spot number E11.

Now I just have to make sure I have an Outback by then!









Looking forward to meeting everyone!

-Sam


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Was just passed there this weekend....looks nice.

Also passed its sister campground...looks nice too, but I still liked Island Resort for the [email protected]

Had just enough to keep the kids content, and the fishing was great, to keep me content.

I'll have to get some of the pics uploaded....the bass were hitting hard this week.









Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Still trying to talk DW INTO IT

Don


----------



## FridayYet? (Feb 9, 2006)

Well I finally got in gear and have reserved a site for us. We're in E-10.

Everyone here's excited and looking forward to the fun at the beach, even though it may be a bit cold.

Mike


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Updated list of attendees:

Fire 44- E8
Highlander96- E9
Prevish Gang- E10?
Friday Yet-E10?
Webeopelas-E7
WillTy-E6
Hokie-E11

Check your site number it may have been a typo or Prevish Gang and Friday Yet? will be sharing a site.







I'm sure there are plenty of sites to go around in November.
We'll keep the list updated as needed.

Mrs. Highlander


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

FridayYet? said:


> Well I finally got in gear and have reserved a site for us. We're in E-10.
> 
> Everyone here's excited and looking forward to the fun at the beach, even though it may be a bit cold.
> 
> Mike


Hey Mike, ]

I just went downstairs and checked and I have a confirmation letter dated July 18. I was booked into E-10 next to Tim in the crook of the road. You may want to call and double check your site #.
Darlene


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

prevish gang said:


> Well I finally got in gear and have reserved a site for us. We're in E-10.
> 
> Everyone here's excited and looking forward to the fun at the beach, even though it may be a bit cold.
> 
> Mike


Hey Mike, ]

I just went downstairs and checked and I have a confirmation letter dated July 18. I was booked into E-10 next to Tim in the crook of the road. You may want to call and double check your site #.
Darlene
[/quote]

They initially tried to give me site E10 as well! Then the lady got confused and asked somebody and they came back and said E10 was indeed reserved.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Have a great rally guys...


----------



## FridayYet? (Feb 9, 2006)

prevish gang said:


> Well I finally got in gear and have reserved a site for us. We're in E-10.
> 
> Everyone here's excited and looking forward to the fun at the beach, even though it may be a bit cold.
> 
> Mike


Hey Mike, ]

I just went downstairs and checked and I have a confirmation letter dated July 18. I was booked into E-10 next to Tim in the crook of the road. You may want to call and double check your site #.
Darlene
[/quote]
Thanks for the head-up Darlene.
I called them and am not sure how I was given E-10, but we talked about it with the map up and have settled on E-23.
It seems there filling up nicely.
I was that if the weather is nice they have been know to completely fill up in the fall. FYI.

Mike


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

FridayYet? said:


> Well I finally got in gear and have reserved a site for us. We're in E-10.
> 
> Everyone here's excited and looking forward to the fun at the beach, even though it may be a bit cold.
> 
> Mike


Hey Mike, ]

I just went downstairs and checked and I have a confirmation letter dated July 18. I was booked into E-10 next to Tim in the crook of the road. You may want to call and double check your site #.
Darlene
[/quote]
Thanks for the head-up Darlene.
I called them and am not sure how I was given E-10, but we talked about it with the map up and have settled on E-23.
It seems there filling up nicely.
I was that if the weather is nice they have been know to completely fill up in the fall. FYI.

Mike
[/quote]

Glad you got it squared away Mike. I love the shore that time of year. Really can't wait. This is shaping up quite nicely and it should be a great time!!!!

Can't wait to see everyone, again!!!

Tim


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Funny thing is I called this morning and they said that we are indeed in E-10. They told me you are in E-3. Makes me nervous that they don' t have a clue what they are doing over there. Sorry about the trouble Mike.
Darlene


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I want to know two things!!!!

1. Who is on my site?

2. Do I need to bring my Outback? (It would save me some money if I didn't....I don't take up much room...Really...I don't!!!)

Gary


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

If Goose Season starts that day up here in NJ then I'm out. If it starts before or after I'm in. You can understand that I can't trade opening day of Goose Season for Sporting Clays.

Do want to go to OC though in the off season! I'm sure I would enjoy it more.

Mike C


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

NJMikeC said:


> If Goose Season starts that day up here in NJ then I'm out. If it starts before or after I'm in. You can understand that I can't trade opening day of Goose Season for Sporting Clays.
> 
> Do want to go to OC though in the off season! I'm sure I would enjoy it more.
> 
> Mike C


I know that ours traditionally opens the third week in November. It is always an issue since Madison's birthday parties always end up on the same weekend. THat was until I convinced my wfe that Sundays are a good party day as well.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Tim,

Looking back ours is likely to happen that weekend, in other words one week before yours since were just a tad farther north. I'm going to Otter Lake Thursday night and hunt Grouse Friday Morning and likely for a little while Saturday morning. Life is rough, grouse hunting, goose hunting, Outbacking.

I have to remember that!

Mike


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

I noticed there hasn't been much activity with this thread in a while. I also noticed that this Rally is not on the main Rally Map so I thought I would bring it to the forefront again.

Just a note to say the family and I are really looking for this being our first outbackers rally!

-Sam


----------



## btk (Jul 28, 2005)

Just found this one, count us in, I'll be making the call for a reservation this week! Can't wait to put some faces to names.
Brent


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Moving this back up to the top....

A lot of new MD and VA outbackers are popping up....

I have even though about T-Shirts, it is getting so big....

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

Shirts? Woo-hoo what a great idea!

But I am really hoping to have my outbackers.com stickers by then!


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Hokie said:


> Shirts? Woo-hoo what a great idea!
> 
> But I am really hoping to have my outbackers.com stickers by then!


I was thinking about hiring "Doug Clark and the Hot Nuts" to play at the rally........

Shirts were an idea.....However, I may offend some with my sense of humor.....

We'll see.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Two things......

Just wanted to bump this up for the new east coast members.

And

I had to switch sites....E8 would not have been able to handle the new 5er....I am now on F11....just across the road on a much bigger site. So.......E8 is available, I am sure some one will jump in it just to be next to Highlander!!!!

Gary


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Just saw this for the first time now...How did that happen









Camping in Nov. that would be a first for me. I will have to wait til it gets close to decide but I doubt they will be full so...........

John


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

OK, so I had a little too much time on my hands tonight........
















Updated list of attendees:

Fire44- F11
Highlander96- E9
Prevish Gang- E10
Friday Yet?- E23
Webeopelas- E7
WillTy3- E6
Hokie- E11

E8 is available!


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Great Job Hokies. We are looking forward to meeting you.

Darlene


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Hokie said:


> OK, so I had a little too much time on my hands tonight........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, E8 is taken by my non-outbacker friend Tony....

I thought we had more...... I know there were some DE Outbackers that were planning on attending.

See ya'll soon...

Tim


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Now that I have my buck downed early this year, I shouldn't need my weeks vacation November 5-11, so I guess I'll have to look into this a little further.

I guess a call to the campground to see what is open is in order.

Steve


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Rock On!!!!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Tim,

What sites are available? I haven't registred for that conference & I am still working on John.









Tami


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

RizFam said:


> Tim,
> 
> What sites are available? I haven't registred for that conference & I am still working on John.
> 
> ...


Gotta call and ask. i know another one of my friends booked this week. There are sites open and the place is not that big.

Wish I knew more!

Tim


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

RizFam said:


> Tim,
> 
> What sites are available? I haven't registred for that conference & I am still working on John.
> 
> ...


Tami,

I sure hope you guys will be able to make it since it may be our last opportunity to camp together this year. Get John in line girl and tell him to get in the truck!









Darlene


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Any plans for a potluck yet?


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

webeopelas said:


> Any plans for a potluck yet?


We can get that started.

I was going to pick up a bushel of Oysters from Chincoteague. My buddy on E-8 is going to make Oyster Stew and Darlene Prevish and I were talking about getting a Beef Tenderloin and hand cutting steaks from it......

Let the games begin.....

Tim


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

It will be too late for crabs.....

Maybe some clams???? We will have to see what is available when we get closer.

I will make a pie or two!

Gary


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

prevish gang said:


> Tim,
> 
> What sites are available? I haven't registred for that conference & I am still working on John.
> 
> ...


Tami,

I sure hope you guys will be able to make it since it may be our last opportunity to camp together this year. Get John in line girl and tell him to get in the truck!









Darlene
[/quote]

I think we might be coming after all Darlene







this morning John told Michelle (MrsHighlander) that we will probably be coming ...............WOOHOOOOO


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

OK, I have site F-10, (a pull thru next to Gary) on a tenative reserve until tomorrow. I have to get DH's (John's) approval first before I put down a deposit. I am reserving Thursday-Sunday to make it a little bit more appealing to him









Tami


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

Highlander (or anyone!), have you been to this campsite before? Do you know if they have a *playground * or anything to occupy the kids?

We're thinking of coming but it would be for longer than a w/e to make the drive worth-while, but obviously would like to ensure there's enough to do, other than running around the site for 5 days (fine for them, perhaps not for us!!).

Thanks! Ali

on edit: I have emailed them to ask but thought someone who knows the area might be able to give a quicker and more comprehensive response - thanks!


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

BritsOnTour said:


> Highlander (or anyone!), have you been to this campsite before? Do you know if they have a *playground * or anything to occupy the kids?
> 
> We're thinking of coming but it would be for longer than a w/e to make the drive worth-while, but obviously would like to ensure there's enough to do, other than running around the site for 5 days (fine for them, perhaps not for us!!).
> 
> ...


I know they have a playground and indoor tv room. We have camped at the sister CG, Frontier Town, several times. You could always call directly and ask. There is plenty to do as there are indoor amusement in Ocean City.

I am sure we will all have fun.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

BritsOnTour said:


> Highlander (or anyone!), have you been to this campsite before? Do you know if they have a *playground * or anything to occupy the kids?
> 
> We're thinking of coming but it would be for longer than a w/e to make the drive worth-while, but obviously would like to ensure there's enough to do, other than running around the site for 5 days (fine for them, perhaps not for us!!).
> 
> ...


There will be plenty to do around Ocean City even if there isn't much going on at the campground, but I haven't seen a campground so far without playgrounds and such. It would be so great to have you all there. We may have to rethink this and come up on Thursday as well.
Darlene


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

We are IN!! E-24, next to FridayYet and across from Highlander. Arriving Nov. 10 - see you then!!

- Bob (not sure about Terri on this trip), Tim and Matt


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Camper Man said:


> We are IN!! E-24, next to FridayYet and across from Highlander. Arriving Nov. 10 - see you then!!
> 
> - Bob (not sure about Terri on this trip), Tim and Matt


Can't wait to see you again Bob. Welcome aboard!!!!1

Tim


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

All right....another one joins!!!

Welcome to all that recently joined!

Gary


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

OK, we're in: E-3; we'll be staying for 5 nights, arriving Tuesday 7th, leaving Sunday 12th. So, in less than 2 weeks, we'll be on the road again, can't wait!

Ali


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Pot Luck time........

I was planning on getting some Oysters and having a birthday cake for Madison since her birthday is the following week.

So let's get a list started. Add to the list as you reply........

1. Highlander- Cake and Oysters
2. Highlander's buddy who is towing a toyhauler- Oyster Stew


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Highlander96 said:


> Pot Luck time........
> 
> I was planning on getting some Oysters and having a birthday cake for Madison since her birthday is the following week.
> 
> ...


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Fire44 said:


> Pot Luck time........
> 
> I was planning on getting some Oysters and having a birthday cake for Madison since her birthday is the following week.
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Just called the campground and we will be arriving on Thursday night. Anyone else want to start a day early??

Gary


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Would if I could, but can't get out until Fri morning. Hoping to miss all of the DC traffic. See you when we pull in.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Would love to but with school and football games,I just don't see how we could do it. I probably can't take the kids out for the whole day either. We will just have to see.
Darlene


----------



## lilunsure (Apr 26, 2006)

I'ts been awhile since we have been here end of the FY at work. We where at Frontiertown last week and would like to join if we can still get a site will call tomorrow and let you all know if we can still join and are welcome.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

lilunsure said:


> I'ts been awhile since we have been here end of the FY at work. We where at Frontiertown last week and would like to join if we can still get a site will call tomorrow and let you all know if we can still join and are welcome.


Of course you are welcome!!!! Get you site and let us know!!!

Gary


----------



## lilunsure (Apr 26, 2006)

Okay, we got our site, we will be in E-20. Looking forward to seeing everyone.



webeopelas said:


> Pot Luck time........
> 
> I was planning on getting some Oysters and having a birthday cake for Madison since her birthday is the following week.
> 
> ...


[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

Updated list of attendees (Hokie, updated map needed!):

Fire44- F11
Highlander96- E9
Prevish Gang- E10
Friday Yet?- E23
Webeopelas- E7
WillTy3- E6
Hokie- E11
BritsOnTour - E3
Tony (w/SOB!) - E8
RizFam - F10?? Did you commit yet Tami?
Camper Man - E24
lilunsure - E20

Possibly up to 12 families now, I pm'd btk and they said they might still be coming - anyone else, less than 2 weeks!

Ali

Pot Luck time........

So let's get a list started. Add to the list as you reply........

1. Highlander- Cake and Oysters
2. Highlander's buddy who is towing a toyhauler with a Trailblazer(Priceless)- Oyster Stew
3. Fire44- Mac & Cheese and some 'homemade" brownies
4. webeopelas - Homemade hot wings
5. Lilunsure - Beef Stew, Bread, Pizza Rice
6. BritsOnTour - meat balls (& meatless 'meat'balls!)

Desserts anyone (I could switch if necessary...)?!

Ali


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I have committed Ali,







but unfortunately the DH has NOT. He really is not interested in driving 5 hrs.








Even if we went down on Thursday. I thought that would be a good plea bargain .........but NO. 
I am sorry to say that I lost this round.

Hope you all have a Blast ....... I know you will.
Tami

PS) Darlene, where is that Hush Puppy recipe I'm still waiting.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Tami, John & John Luke- you will be missed









Ali, the cake I'm bringing will be pretty big (probably 1/2 sheet...which the kids will like) Madison has been excited for this rally since it is so close to her birthday. I told her we would have a mini-celebration with our camping friends.
















Mrs. Highlander-Michelle


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

Highlander96 said:


> Tami, John & John Luke- you will be missed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep Tami, we'll miss you, I figured that since we hadn't heard anything, maybe you were a 'no'. It's going to be a long drive for us that's why we're taking the kids out of school and Dave has vacation time, so.....

I forgot about the cake Michelle, my kids will be, beyond themselves, THRILLED!! I swear that was Jake's first word and now he's 7, it remains a firm favorite! My girls really enjoyed playing with yours at Otter Lake and are excited to be seeing them again.....for a birthday party, no less.......how perfect.

Looks as though we have at least 10 families for the rally though, a couple of mods to take care of in the next week before we leave, where is that gift of time???.

Ali


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks Michelle & Ali,

I am a bit disappointed but I really can't complain. We've gone camping sooo much this year our first year w/ the trailer that I'm sure he is tired of driving. I keep offering to drive but No Go







He has been really good about all of the plans I've made. SO, I'll give him this one









Have a great time & Michelle please give Madison a big Kiss from me.
Tami
XO


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

Here is the updated map by request!


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Tim,
Are we still planning to do Beef Tenderloin for those who don't eat Oysters? If so, how many plan to eat the tenderloin, and how many for Oysters so that we can plan to have enough?
Darlene


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

prevish gang said:


> Tim,
> Are we still planning to do Beef Tenderloin for those who don't eat Oysters? If so, how many plan to eat the tenderloin, and how many for Oysters so that we can plan to have enough?
> Darlene


I am going to get a 1/2 bushel of oysters....

We can either do tenderloins and cut filet or we can get som ny strips and grill them.

Who's in????

Tim


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

I'm in for tenderloins, DW is in for oyster stew.

1. Highlander- Cake and Oysters
2. Highlander's buddy who is towing a toyhauler with a Trailblazer(Priceless)- Oyster Stew
3. Fire44- Mac & Cheese and some 'homemade" brownies
4. webeopelas - Homemade hot wings
5. Lilunsure - Beef Stew, Bread, Pizza Rice
6. BritsOnTour - meat balls (& meatless 'meat'balls!
7. WillTy3-Beans & Rice(Zatarans) & Dessert(Pumkin Pie?)

Will


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

Hokie said:


> Tim,
> Are we still planning to do Beef Tenderloin for those who don't eat Oysters? If so, how many plan to eat the tenderloin, and how many for Oysters so that we can plan to have enough?
> Darlene


I am going to get a 1/2 bushel of oysters....

We can either do tenderloins and cut filet or we can get som ny strips and grill them.

Who's in????

Tim
[/quote]

Dh will eat tenderloins or filet - anything 'meaty' in fact - he's often deprived!! I'm a vegetarian so neither oysters or beef for me thanks!

Ali


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

We will in for beef....Oyster stew sounds good too....

Let me know if we need anything else.

Gary


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

BritsOnTour said:


> I see in your siggie line, you have a 'small girl', our daughters are 5 and 3, we also have a 'smaller boy', he's 18months (not forgetting our 'bigger boy' too!) - maybe their ages will conincide.


My daugther just turned 7 and my son just turned 3. They should all have fun together.
-Sam


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I am bringing one 7 yo boy....that makes 3. Is anyone bringing bikes??

Gary


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> I am bringing one 7 yo boy....that makes 3. Is anyone bringing bikes??
> 
> Gary


I just plan on stumbling......


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Highlander96 said:


> I am bringing one 7 yo boy....that makes 3. Is anyone bringing bikes??
> 
> Gary


I just plan on stumbling......








[/quote]

As usual!!! We can lean against each other...that way we won't fall over!!!


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

Fire44 said:


> I am bringing one 7 yo boy....that makes 3. Is anyone bringing bikes??
> 
> Gary


We will be bringing bikes, at least for the kids.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Hokie said:


> I am bringing one 7 yo boy....that makes 3. Is anyone bringing bikes??
> 
> Gary


We will be bringing bikes, at least for the kids.
[/quote]

Alright, alright......I'll bring the bikes for the girls......


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

7 year old here as well. Just learned to ride his bike without training wheels about a month ago so will be excited to show off.









DW and myself are all in for the oysters and oyster stew.









We will also be bringing Hot Buttered Rum mix (which is still good even without the Rum, but doesn't make you as warm) It is about as good as dessert.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

How does everone feel about Italian Sausage with Green Peppers and Onions......No smart remarks...

I may be able to get a good deal on hot and mild sausage. Let me know what everyone thinks......So I know how much to get.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

Tim,

I don't want to take your idea, but that is what I was planning on doing. At work I am known as Sausage Sam because of the great sausages I make for the company picnics. I buy them from a local butcher. If it is OK with you, I will bring and cook the sausages! Just let me know.

Also, we will be bringing some kind of dessert as well.

-Sam


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Hokie said:


> Tim,
> 
> I don't want to take your idea, but that is what I was planning on doing. At work I am known as Sausage Sam because of the great sausages I make for the company picnics. I buy them from a local butcher. If it is OK with you, I will bring and cook the sausages! Just let me know.
> 
> ...


Have at it........


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks! I won't let you down!



Highlander96 said:


> Have at it........


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

1. Highlander- Cake and Oysters
2. Highlander's buddy who is towing a toyhauler with a Trailblazer(Priceless)- Oyster Stew
3. Fire44- Mac & Cheese and some 'homemade" brownies
4. webeopelas - Homemade hot wings
5. Lilunsure - Beef Stew, Bread, Pizza Rice
6. BritsOnTour - meat balls (& meatless 'meat'balls!
7. WillTy3-Beans & Rice(Zatarans) & Dessert(Pumkin Pie?)
8. Hokie - Hot & Mild Italian Sausages, Onions, Green Peppers (me), some kind of dessert (DW)


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Now I am hungry!!!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Fire44 said:


> Now I am hungry!!!!


Now is that a surprise









Don


----------



## Ride-n-10 (Sep 18, 2006)

Wish we could be there, Have a great time all

Edward & Ang


----------



## mtq (Jun 9, 2006)

Do you guys have room for one more??? I will on E12!!!!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

mtq said:


> Do you guys have room for one more??? I will on E12!!!!


There is ALWAYS room for one more!!!!

Welcome aboard!!!

Gary


----------



## mtq (Jun 9, 2006)

Sounds like you are planning a group dinner. Can we join and bring something?


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

There is a list a couple of posts back. Just add what you want to bring and show up. We normally have the Pot Luck Dinner on Saturday night.

Gary


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

I added mtg to the map! Right next to me....now I am surrounded.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Fire44 said:


> There is a list a couple of posts back. Just add what you want to bring and show up. We normally have the Pot Luck Dinner on Saturday night.
> 
> Gary


Could we consider doing a mid afternoon (say 2:00) potluck like we did in Otter Lake, so we could have more time together? What do you think Tim? The last night always goes so fast. By the time we all get together, it seems that it is time to go home.

Darlene


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

prevish gang said:


> There is a list a couple of posts back. Just add what you want to bring and show up. We normally have the Pot Luck Dinner on Saturday night.
> 
> Gary


Could we consider doing a mid afternoon (say 2:00) potluck like we did in Otter Lake, so we could have more time together? What do you think Tim? The last night always goes so fast. By the time we all get together, it seems that it is time to go home.

Darlene
[/quote]

That would work....Unless, Michelle has planned on shopping.................................

What does everyone else think. I was thinking maybe 3:00. Let's just pick a time so it is not a SNAFU.....

Tim


----------



## lilunsure (Apr 26, 2006)

Highlander96 said:


> There is a list a couple of posts back. Just add what you want to bring and show up. We normally have the Pot Luck Dinner on Saturday night.
> 
> Gary


Could we consider doing a mid afternoon (say 2:00) potluck like we did in Otter Lake, so we could have more time together? What do you think Tim? The last night always goes so fast. By the time we all get together, it seems that it is time to go home.

Darlene
[/quote]

That would work....Unless, Michelle has planned on shopping.................................

What does everyone else think. I was thinking maybe 3:00. Let's just pick a time so it is not a SNAFU.....

Tim
[/quote]

We were planning on taking the kid and the dogs to the beach and letting them run around and then probably walk on the board walk for a bit. Other than that we did not have anything planned. Most of the food we are bringing is being cooked in the crock pot so 2PM may be pushing it for us, but if we were not eating right away we can work with it, but 3PM would probably be better for us.


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

3:00 sounds good to me for the potluck.

When is everyone pullin in?

Will


----------



## mtq (Jun 9, 2006)

Hokie said:


> 1. Highlander- Cake and Oysters
> 2. Highlander's buddy who is towing a toyhauler with a Trailblazer(Priceless)- Oyster Stew
> 3. Fire44- Mac & Cheese and some 'homemade" brownies
> 4. webeopelas - Homemade hot wings
> ...


----------



## mtq (Jun 9, 2006)

WillTy3 said:


> 3:00 sounds good to me for the potluck.
> 
> When is everyone pullin in?
> 
> Will


We plan to be there at 2:00 PM. Friday is a holiday for me so I will be on the road by 10.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I am off and I am trying to talk Michelle into calling out sick....... If she calls out. We'll be there Thursday night.

If not....we'll be there by 2:00 on Friday. I hope......

Tim


----------



## lilunsure (Apr 26, 2006)

We are both off on Friday, but DD has school so we will probably not be there until 7:30 on Friday night, unless we pull her out early.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

We plan on leaving Fri morning. Trying to miss the DC crush going north on US 95. But then I always miscalculate how many people will have Fri off. Should take us about 4 hrs so 1-2 pm.

3 pm on Sat for the pot luck sounds good to me.

Phil


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

For us, 3pm would certainly be better than 2 - the littl'un naps in the early afternoon (this is what happened at Otter Lake and than we strolled back into the group after the photos had been taken and food had been eaten!!) - so are we saying a definitive 3pm??! I agree, the time flies by so it's fun to have everyone together for a few hours - also, it might be a bit warmer mid-afternoon!

Arrival time: Tuesday afternoon/evening! Our kids have off for the election day and then we're just taking them out of school for the remaining 3 days. We usually 'butt up to the 10 days allowable' (quote from principal who invariably calls!) but I work with them each day and we probably do as much as they would've in school anyway so I never feel really bad - they're still young enough!

Ali


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

We will be arriving around 3PM on Friday.

We are flexible on the potluck time - 3PM is good. In fact, I'm OK with eating at 3, 5, AND again at 7 !!! Sounds like we will have enough food too!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

We will be there Thurs night or Friday afternoon....

Pot Luck at 3:00 is fine with me....4:00 is fine with me....as long as we eat, I don't care what time we do it!!!

Gary


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

1. Highlander- Cake and Oysters
2. Highlander's buddy who is towing a toyhauler with a Trailblazer(Priceless)- Oyster Stew
3. Fire44- Mac & Cheese and some 'homemade" brownies
4. webeopelas - Homemade hot wings
5. Lilunsure - Beef Stew, Bread, Pizza Rice
6. BritsOnTour - meat balls (& meatless 'meat'balls!
7. WillTy3-Beans & Rice(Zatarans) & Dessert(Pumkin Pie?)
8. Hokie - Hot & Mild Italian Sausages, Onions, Green Peppers (me), some kind of dessert (DW)
9. MTQ - Pork BBQ and a dessert. 
10. Camper Man - Homemade chocolate chip cookies & brownies


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

3:00 is fantastic for us. I don't think since we have so many meet dishes that we need to do Beef Tenderloin. I will do something else. Got to decide what. Can't wait until next week.

We are going to try to be on the road by 8 or 9. That should put us in by 2 on Friday I hope.

Darlene


----------



## Cherokee (Jun 26, 2006)

We are bringing Lasanga &egg plant parmersian &some sort of dessert!!! Cant wait to see everyone


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

mtq said:


> 1. Highlander- Cake and Oysters
> 2. Highlander's buddy who is towing a toyhauler with a Trailblazer(Priceless)- Oyster Stew
> 3. Fire44- Mac & Cheese and some 'homemade" brownies
> 4. webeopelas - Homemade hot wings
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Cherokee (Jun 26, 2006)

Highlander96 said:


> 1. Highlander- Cake and Oysters
> 2. Highlander's buddy who is towing a toyhauler with a Trailblazer(Priceless)- Oyster Stew
> 3. Fire44- Mac & Cheese and some 'homemade" brownies
> 4. webeopelas - Homemade hot wings
> ...


[/quote]
[/quote]
cherokee tonys daughter


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Man I better stop eating right now. The last time I ate at an Outbackers Rally, I could barely move afterwards.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

We will be getting in sometime Thursday Evening.......









If anyone is interested in shooting sporting clays on Saturday morning, please PM me.......

There is a field down the road and Fire 44 and I were thinking about it.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

Here is the latest map (13 sites!):


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Counting Down........


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Highlander96 said:


> Counting Down........


10. . . . . 9. . . . . .8. . . .


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

And the weather looks great!!!

Will


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I just have to figure out a way to get my trailer out of the back yard!!! I think it rained a foot last night!!!

Gary


----------



## mtq (Jun 9, 2006)

Can't wait to get on the road. One more day! and counting......


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Just an update....

I will not be shooting on Saturday due to circumstances beyond my control.........................

We will be there, but no Sporting Clays for Timmy.

See ya'll there.

Tim


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

Just plugged the camper in and turned the refridgerator on.....tomorrow is packing day for the DW.

The whole family is looking forward to this rally!


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Okay, just saw Cherokee's thread about costumes. Was planning on bringing one for my son, how many adults are dressing up?


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

webeopelas said:


> Okay, just saw Cherokee's thread about costumes. Was planning on bringing one for my son, how many adults are dressing up?


You are kidding, right???????


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

I just picked up the sausages..........packing is underway.

Only costumes for the kids here, no adult costumes planned.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

2.5 hours until departure............

Can I say that I can't wait.....................................


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Still at work..............PAPERWORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Should be out of here in 30 mins on the road around 4:30 or so.

See ya all there!!!

Gary


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

You are kidding, right???????
[/quote]

Oh yeah, ha ha what adult dresses up in a Halloween costume...ha...ha.


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

It was nice meeting everyone at the rally! Ty, Trey & I really enjoyed ourselves. We are looking forward to the spring rally!!

Will


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

We are back, and oh what a good time we had! Thanks to everyone who outdid themselves for dinner last night. I really enjoyed getting to know all of you even better and can not bear that we have to wait until spring to be together again.

Thanks Tim for putting this idea together/

Darlene


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

We had a great time.....

I just hope everyone made it across the bridges okay.....

I know Will did not have to worry about that problem!









Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Well, we make it back with no problems. The wife was a bit white knuckled over the bay bridge, but no real issues with the wind.

Thanks to all for their help and concern over my truck (Gary and Dawn I owe you big)

We all had a blast and can't wait to schedule the next one (is it spring yet?)

Phil, Ellen and Carson


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sounds like you all had a great time
Real bummer we couldn't make it
Can't wait to see some pics

Don


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Yes, sounds like you all had a blast







Sorry we couldn't join in on all the fun.









Tami


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

Laura and I and the kids had a great time. Many thanks to Tim and everybody else who made us feel welcome at our first rally. Can't wait for the next one!


----------



## lilunsure (Apr 26, 2006)

To All,
We just wanted to say â€œThanksâ€ for a wonderful time. This was only our second rally and we enjoyed seeing those that we had met before as well meeting all the other Outbackers we hadnâ€™t met before. The food was fantastic and the company was even better.

A few things lilunsure learned at this rally some of which we should have known from our first rally, but sometimes we are off the learning curve.

5.	If you wait till one week before a rally to sign up you will not be with the group but maybe lucky and be the last camper in that particular row.

4.	If you initiate a rally everyone expects more than one week to sign up or no one will be at your rally.

3.	Donâ€™t be 30 minutes late to the potluck or you will have a hard time finding a place on the table to put you dish down.

2.	Be nice to everyone you meet in the elevator at work because you never know who is riding up it with you and they could very well be an Outbacker too as it is a small World.

1.	If you own dogs and go to the bathhouse before you get on the road donâ€™t leave your keys in the car with the truck running as your dogs may hit your automatic door locks, locking you out and then you will have to wait for 4 hours for a locksmith before you can be on your way.

Other than the last part we had a wonderful time, and next year we will actually sign up for a rally in time to be with the group.


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

Ooops!

How long did you try to get the dog to push the "unlock" button before calling the locksmith!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear aboout the dog locking to door on the TV
That is a sure bummer but glad you were able to get a locksmith to get you in

Don


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

We made it home with no problems...

It was a great time with great friends!

Thank you Tim in setting up the rally and thanks to everyone that came.

Gary


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

Saturday night was one of those perfect evenings -- clear skies, warm weather and a great group of people to spend it with! The kids will probably always remember jamming with the hippies over at the cabins until 10 p.m.! Thanks, Tim for leading the group to Fort Whaley & we will see all of you in the Spring!
Bob, Tim & Matt (Terri will hopefully join again on the next trip)


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Oh man!! Not that I'm a locksmith, but I feel really bad! I was behind you at the bathhouse and saw you digging around in your camper. I didn't realize you were locked out!

Sorry for your troubles.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Also wanted to let everyone know, we got some great pictures of the kids sat night. If you would like a copy, please email me and I will send them.

Phil


----------



## mtq (Jun 9, 2006)

Great time had by all... Morgan and Erik had tons of fun playing with all the kids, and the weather could not have been better.

Each week I say this is the last camping trip this year, but I think we may squeek out one more. Yea Yea one more time!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilunsure (Apr 26, 2006)

Hokie said:


> Ooops!
> 
> How long did you try to get the dog to push the "unlock" button before calling the locksmith!


We did try to get the dogs to unlock the door but not until after we called the locksmith, we pretty much knew it would not work, but we tried quite a few times in the four hours we waited for the locksmith.


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm digging this post up from the back of the rack......so please don't get confused everyone!

I just got the new Fort Whaley brochure in the mail today and noticed that they finally updated their map! So to all those of you that were as confused as I was at the last rally, they finally fixed it! Remember that the site numbers did not change.....so you can see how off they actually were.

Look at the difference:

*Old:*









*New:*


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Definitely better map Sam. Let's plan one for this year.

Darlene


----------

